# Euu c'est quoi le hic entre ipad mini et itunes ?



## ARSyBi (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à vous,

J'ai cochez la case, synchroniser en wifi de mon ipad mais dans itunes j'ai l'impression qu'il "apparait" un peu quand il veut.... y'a pas un moyen de le forcer à se connecter ? 

Quand je démarre itunes je souhaiterai voir apparaitre mon ipad en wifi comme fait mon iphone....


----------

